# Alignment shop in San Diego



## kevinv (Jan 31, 2005)

I have 528i sport. The insides of rears tires worn out while the other areas are still
good. Had Alignment check & tires rotation few months ago and they found just a minor misAlign. Now the insides of rears tires worn out. 
Can anyone recommend a good independent BMW Align shop in the San Diego?


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

kevinv said:


> I have 528i sport. The insides of rears tires worn out while the other areas are still
> good. Had Alignment check & tires rotation few months ago and they found just a minor misAlign. Now the insides of rears tires worn out.
> Can anyone recommend a good independent BMW Align shop in the San Diego?


I'm not sure of an independent BMW align. shop but Trueline is a great alignment shop.

http://www.truelinewheel.com/


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I 2nd the :thumbup: on Truline....


----------



## Dustine39540 (Oct 29, 2004)

TruLine is the only place I trust.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

I never heard of TruLine, but I know Clarence Brown in Kearny Mesa has a legendary reputation. I've always gone there and they also to high speed on-car balancing.


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

I can vouch for Clarence Brown. It was the only place I used for alignments.


----------

